# Trip to Jordan and Palestine



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

...more.. later.


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow , really nice!! :cheers:

The fourth pic is Petra?

Keep Posting!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice to see some photos of these places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos so far, BPS


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful, could you describe where the photos are taken?


----------



## sam911 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great pictures , i hope one day to go to Palestine!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Hopefully, there will be a declaration of statehood for Palestine at this year's UN General Assembly, with its capital in Jerusalem.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Would love to know more about Palestine, hope for peace for everyone concerned. Had the pleasure of visiting Jerusalem years ago, it was such an interesting place, not large, but filled with history, if there was peace these cities in Israel and Palestine would really boom.


----------



## steffi16 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice pictures . I hope that I can see them one day on my own eyes.


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry but I cant help, I googled "Palestine" and there isnt any?

It is not on the map yet. 

And Jerusalem is in Israel. Jerusalem is and will be and always be Israeli capital forever and ever.
Jews were there 6000 years before than Islam (1500 yrs ago or so?)


So why are you being so ignorant and hatred?


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Hardly. The Jews invaded Palestine, and David stole Jerusalem from the Philistines.

Moreover, no one but Jews thinks that East Jerusalem, at the very least, should not be the capital of Palestine.

Not only are your facts wrong, but if you incorrectly think that the Jews were the original inhabitants of Jerusalem (which they were not), do you support, as an Australian, giving your house back to the native people from whom Europeans stole the land?


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

These pictures will turn into incessant bickerings.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

RobertWalpole said:


> Hardly. The Jews invaded Palestine, and David stole Jerusalem from the Philistines.
> 
> Moreover, no one but Jews thinks that East Jerusalem, at the very least, should not be the capital of Palestine.
> 
> Not only are your facts wrong, but if you incorrectly think that the Jews were the original inhabitants of Jerusalem (which they were not), do you support, as an Australian, giving your house back to the native people from whom Europeans stole the land?


...but isn't the Philistines far from modern day Palestinians? I mean, the Palestinians today are Arabs, decedents of the Canaanites, similarly to what the Jewish people are. Both are Semitic tribes. The Philistines were an Indo-European sect who invaded the southern coast of ancient Syria from the sea in the fourteenth century BCE. They are of Cypriot and Aegean decent....

so who exactly invaded who? :?


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Everytime I think of the Holy Land, in deference to both sides, I start craving falafel and carrot juice


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I know as soon as I saw the title where this would end up. Where is a mod when you need one. hno:


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

both arabs and jews are semites ,therefore are related


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

M-120 said:


> Sorry but I cant help, I googled "Palestine" and there isnt any?
> 
> It is not on the map yet.
> And Jerusalem is in Israel. Jerusalem is and will be and always be Israeli capital forever and ever.
> ...


What rubbish :lol:
Typical Zionist rant :nuts:


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Seems the images I posted earlier are no longer working.

Sorry for the delay, I have no time to upload pics. Here are some more,











































Inside al-Quds


































The Rock itself









The cave where Prophet Muhammad prayed









Masjid al-Aqsa









Inside al-Aqsa









The chamber holding Prophet Muhammad's footprint


















The original al-Aqsa mosque









Streets of Jerusalem


















































The site is venerated as Golgotha, (the Hill of Calvary), where the New Testament says that Jesus was crucified, and is said to also contain the place where Jesus was buried (the sepulchre). The church has been an important Christian pilgrimage destination since at least the 4th century, as the purported site of the resurrection of Jesus.









Where Jesus was laid after crucifixion









Tomb of Jesus (according to the Christian faith)









Tomb of Mary









Tourists playing soccer with local Palestinian kids, outside the mosque









al-Aqsa after maghrib (evening prayer)


















The 'Wailing' Western Wall. According to Jewish traditions: this is built upon the foundations of the original wall built by King Solomon; and, God promised that this wall would not be destroyed, which I find quite interesting because the Roman king (Vespian?), who ordered the destruction of the temple, was unable to take the wall down -- and so, it still stands today, withholding God's promise to the Jews. Also, according to Muslim belief, the 'Burraq' Wall; where Prophet Mohammad tethered the Burraq prior to his journey to heaven. The 'Burraq' is a winged steed (from heaven) that transported the Prophets, according to Islamic texts.



















Tell me if they work, I'm posting directly from my facebook album.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Enroute Dead Sea (Jordan)









Dead Sea, the lowest elevation on earth (422 meters below sea level)
































37% salt content in the dead sea = can never drown.


































Prophet Lūṭ's wife's statue. _Lot_ in theological texts

















Wall of the old city of Jerusalem

















Inside the old city


















Contemplating the sublimity of life over the Dead Sea


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

A teaser from the Jordanian set, the rest of which hopefully does not take me another year and a half to upload,










Mosque and Church side-by-side


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice photos!


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Really great pics keep posting :applause:


----------



## chopsky (Oct 20, 2007)

Always beautiful seeing photos of Israel


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey quick question - 

did you have any problems getting in..being that you have 1 passport and its Pakistani? :?


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> Hey quick question -
> 
> did you have any problems getting in..being that you have 1 passport and its Pakistani? :?


I used Canadian passport. No problem this time coming from Jordan. But in 2009, coming from Egypt I wasn't allowed to enter. Both times was for humanitarian aid.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you. Hope to see more.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Hopefully, during Obama's second term, he can prompt an agreement which leads to a Palestinian state with East Jerusalem as its capital.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Jordan was my best travel destination ever. So I'm looking forward to see more pictures. I never visited Palestine and Israel, but hope to do so sometimes.


----------

